# coloring programs? art making programs?



## FurX2Ever (May 24, 2010)

I've started sketching recently uploaded them to my computer, i want to try to color them in... but paint isn't for that.... and that's all i have....(paint sucks... but yeah... I've tried..) and yeah I'm using color pencils but i want to try to color them in using the computer too so hopefully it helps it look a little better...  is there any good programs that can help me color in my drawings? 

also is there any good programs to make pictures on the computer??? (I'm drawing furry pictures .... )           thank you...


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Photoshop is good if you know how to use it, but I've also heard of a program called Aviary that is rather good.


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2010)

If you don't want to spend money, you could download GIMP. It's no Photoshop, but it's a lot better than MS Paint.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Gimp is free.


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Gimp is free.


Welcome back.


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

Gimp is good, its surprised the heck out of me as a photoshop user. doesnt Corel have a drawing program is it expensive?


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Paint.net works.

You can also get hands on a trial copy of Paint Tool Sai, which is pretty good. And I believe the license only costs $40 too.


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Gimp is good, its surprised the heck out of me as a photoshop user. doesnt Corel have a drawing program is it expensive?


I use Corel Painter Essentials 2 for all my art. It came with my tablet, which was a present from my dad. Might be expensive, but it's probably not as expensive as Photoshop. But it's also more limited.


----------



## Zseliq (May 24, 2010)

Sia is pretty good. As is GIMP.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 24, 2010)

http://blog.brand-yourself.com/wp-content/uploads/colored-pencils-in-a-row-smm.jpg


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 24, 2010)

GIMP if you want free
Photoshop if you want...  good...




...iPad if you want to draw with your fingers.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2010)

Go into the Tutorials forum, there is a big list of various art programs that are free and otherwise and how to get them legally.


----------



## IggyB (May 24, 2010)

GIMP is good and free, I use it. Photoshop is probably the best, but it's expensive as hell


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> GIMP if you want free
> Photoshop if you want...  good...
> 
> 
> ...



You can be a good artist w/o Photoshop. Considering most art here, you don't really need photoshop either.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

IggyB said:


> GIMP is good and free, I use it. Photoshop is probably the best, but it's expensive as hell



Didn't realize hell had an admission price...  I guess i'm going to heaven after all...


----------



## Joeyyy (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Gimp is free.



momma joke, anyone?

no?

ok.

so is yo momma.

and yes.  gimp is free, and pretty good for a newer artist.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Didn't realize hell had an admission price...  I guess i'm going to heaven after all...



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1178244&postcount=27


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1178244&postcount=27



He said it's as expensive as hell...  so I was talking about hell, not photoshop.  I use photoshop.  I know it's good.  I like photoshop.


----------



## Jw (May 26, 2010)

In all fairness, I would try GIMP to get going-- there's a decent number of tutorials for it, and you can typically use most PS tuts in GIMP-- only you might have to google "How to set opacity levels in GIMP", " Glow effects in GIMP" or the like fairly often until you get used to it.

PhotoShop is excellent, don't get me wrong. But for a beginner, you can easily get in over your head in either program, so you might as well try GIMP and move up to PS if you get in control of your skills and get a hefty chunk of change. Don't forget about college student discounts if you can get them. Also, try out the demo if you want.

I personally love GIMP and use it because I am flat broke, but the important thing is to use what you feel comfortable with. Arshes Nei got it right: a lot has to do with the artist behind the program.


----------

